# fundal placenta?



## EverHopefull (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

This is probably a stupid question but, what is a fundal placenta as that is where mine is aparently... lol

Gem


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

The top of your uterus is called the fundus, and that's what we measure the height of when we feel your abdomen. It basically is good news, your placenta is right at the top, very far away from the opening to your cervix!

emilycaitlin xx


----------

